# Tortilla thickness



## tacotech (May 29, 2021)

Hi all,

I am considering buying a wooden tortilla press (for _corn_ tortillas). Most sellers (at least on Etsy) have them with either 1/8" or 1/16" gap between the plates. I am wondering if anyone has examples of tortillas made with one or the other size.

The reason I am asking is because I want a press that gives me the thickness of a standard packaged corn tortilla (e.g., Guerrero or Mission).

Regards!

Omar


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2021)

My opinion is that the commercial corn tortillas I've seen are closer to 1/16th of an inch.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 30, 2021)

I've never measured either corn or wheat ones, but have to say the ones I've had are pretty much the same thickness with what I would guess is the 1/16th.

1/8th sounds a bit thick to me, especially for a corn tortilla, wouldn't it be a little more difficult to bend? or use as a wrap?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 30, 2021)

My favorite corn tortillas (by far) are Guerrero White Corn, and I just measured one (thawed from frozen) at 0.112 inches (which is very close to 1/8"). Plus I am guessing thawed from frozen causes them to lose a little volume, so 1/8" is gonna be real close to the thickness of fresh.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 30, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I've never measured either corn or wheat ones, but have to say the ones I've had are pretty much the same thickness with what I would guess is the 1/16th.
> 
> 1/8th sounds a bit thick to me, especially for a corn tortilla, wouldn't it be a little more difficult to bend? or use as a wrap?


They get more flexible when you toast or steam them.


----------



## medtran49 (May 30, 2021)

We have a metal press and my corn tortillas are a lot thinner than the commercial ones, even when I make flour tortillas.  We're having tacos tonight in fact.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

 I have some _El Paisano_ tortillas in the fridge - one of my favorite brands from the Mexican grocer - so I took that package out, and measured out 1" of them, and it was 12 tortillas.  13 was just over an inch.  These are a good thickness - not overly thick, like some, and not too thin, to break easily, like some.  

I got a cast aluminum press, many years ago, and this 1/12"  was about the thickness of the tortillas it pressed out.  Another, smooth aluminum press I have presses them much thinner, more like 1/16"  - not great for corn tortillas, but good for some other things, like dumpling skins.


----------

